# GAT's Plant Protein



## Elvia1023 (Aug 18, 2017)

I regularly read threads on non dairy or vegan protein's over the years. I have tried a few in my time and most tasted awful. I recently bought this and I have to state I am impressed. I figured I would post just incase anyone is looking for a decent plant and/or non dairy based protein powder.

It's made with pea isolate, organic brown rice protein, artichoke leaf powder, quinoa sprout powder and coconut pulp powder. It's sweeted with stevia leaf extract and 2g organic cane sugar.

I have the chocolate peanut flavour and it tastes really good (even mixed with just water). I am not a fan of stevia and can taste that but the flavouring masks everything really well. 

I also tried their greens powder and that is great too (mixed berry). Neither product causes any stomach distress for me. Here is the ingredient list for the plant protein...




upload my image on image website


----------



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

I might try this out. I have whey but like to change. Pea isolate tasted horrible when I tried but this looks good. I have never tried the other proteins in it.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 11, 2017)

I recently tried 1 GAT product and it was good so may give this a try.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2017)

I am going to try this. I will let you know how I find it. I will buy the chocolate peanut flavor.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 17, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> I am going to try this. I will let you know how I find it. I will buy the chocolate peanut flavor.



Did you try this? I feel like trying something new.


----------



## Viking (Jan 9, 2018)

I sometimes go all plant based for a detox and it really works. I couldn't stay on that diet though as I love my meat. I may try this product as it looks good.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 30, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Did you try this? I feel like trying something new.



I did try it. When I first tasted it I thought I had wasted my money but it grows on you. Tastes different to whey. I ordered 1 tub but will buy more. Gonna still use whey but wanted to try something different. Chocolate peanut flavor is good.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Nov 20, 2018)

*We offer GAT NATURALS PLANT PROTEIN

Save 42% when you get it HERE: GAT NATURALS PLANT PROTEIN

We also offer many other Vegan and Lactose/Gluten FREE products. All at Guaranteed Low Prices!*


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2018)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *We offer GAT NATURALS PLANT PROTEIN
> 
> Save 42% when you get it HERE: GAT NATURALS PLANT PROTEIN
> 
> We also offer many other Vegan and Lactose/Gluten FREE products. All at Guaranteed Low Prices!*



Gonna order some now. Fed up of whey and this product looks good.


----------

